# First pour



## vegaswinner (May 6, 2013)

This was my first attempt at pouring a bar, just over an ozt. The button weighs about 4g. The gold has been twice refined and cleaned with the added step of removing palladium with dmg before the second drop. This actually produced a surprising amount of orange precipitate. Feedstock was literally a bit of everything, 1kg of rolled gold watch parts and jewelery, 11.4g's of 9ct, many fingers, cpus, n/s bridge chips, header pins and more 

I think I had the dish slightly too close to the mold when I poured it and just dipped into the molten gold so the bar has ended up a bit weird on one top side edge as you can see....still very happy with the outcome and the gold appears very shiny, my pictures don't do it justice but there the best of the 12 I took lol


----------



## RoboSteveo (May 6, 2013)

Gold looks good. If you keep a torch on the gold while you are pouring it you will smoother looking bars.


----------



## TomVader (May 7, 2013)

Beautiful! I found that when I'm taking a photo of a shiny object I get a better picture if I place it on a shiny background, like a marble table top.


----------



## jmdlcar (May 7, 2013)

Those are supper supper nice. Keep it up.

Jack


----------



## samuel-a (May 7, 2013)

Nicely done for the first time.
Basically, you need more heat next time to get it smoother.

Good luck.


----------

